# Murcia



## allyson46 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, we are moving to Murcia due to my partners job. What is it like,the move might be permanent .


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Whereabouts ? The city or the region ?


----------



## allyson46 (Jan 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Whereabouts ? The city or the region ?


The city


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

allyson46 said:


> The city


Traffic is mayhem there.....watch out for hundreds of lunatics on mopeds!

As far as the city goes.....it seems pleasant enough....but very Spanish! Doubt you'll find many Brits there.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is a nice city but as Xt said the traffic is busy. Plenty to see & do.


----------

